# Whatcha Bringin To WF 14?



## dubbass33 (Jul 26, 2006)

Mine:
whatever i decide to buy before then!
Post 'em up!










_Modified by dubbass33 at 10:55 PM 4-16-2008_


----------



## dubenvy (Sep 5, 2002)

getting resprayed that week...probably gonna do exhibition again. I'm too lazy to do judged.


----------



## VW2slow (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: (dubenvy)*









I will be dropping it soon and gettin a couple of goodies before i go down


----------



## VDFOSHO (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (VW2slow)*

my VRT should be up and ready to go... well see

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## jescarabt (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: (EuroSpec GTI vr6)*









this will be there...with some major/minor changes...










_Modified by jescarabt at 10:52 AM 5-28-2008_


----------



## Ace Boogie (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re:*

I'll be pushing the mk2 hood ride...it's my daily, cuz i highly doubt my mk1 will be done by then








the g-ride...aka the blue bomber...aka adolf

























and since the hoop-d will probably break down from boston to jersey, i'll probably get the rest of the way with these


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

first time i'll be driving there. i'm going to get the front resprayed and hopefully have rims by then too.








i'm totally psyched!


----------



## Ace Boogie (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: (GTi_Girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi_Girl* »_
first time i'll be driving there. i'm going to get the front resprayed and hopefully have rims by then too.








i'm totally psyched!

might want to tape up your front if your drivin from florida to jersey on freshly painted mk4...or, might want to just lose the mk4 in general


----------



## nap51dcrow (Apr 11, 2005)

i dont know which one i will be driving when the time comes but it will be an A1 chassis


----------



## Ace Boogie (Feb 26, 2008)

bump...what are people bringing?


----------



## Bubba Jasinski (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (Ace Boogie)*

















the wagoon


----------



## Zookie (Jan 5, 2004)

maybe not sure if i am goona come or not..


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (GTi_Girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi_Girl* »_








first time i'll be driving there. i'm going to get the front resprayed and hopefully have rims by then too.


Let me know when you guys are headed out.. I need to find a caravan still


----------



## 90golf8v (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Whatcha Bringin To WF 14? (dubbass33)*








im gonna try to make it with this and mite enter the burnout contes for the f*ck of it even tho my golf took second last year it was still fun


----------



## thgsnharmy (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Whatcha Bringin To WF 14? (90golf8v)*

I'm bringin my 04.5 GLI and me and my boys, 90 Corrado G60, here they are...


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Whatcha Bringin To WF 14? (vagwhpt)*

sunblock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RichyRich514 (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Whatcha Bringin To WF 14? (dubbass33)*

minus the roof rack and those wheels.


----------



## Ace Boogie (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Whatcha Bringin To WF 14? (RichyRich514)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RichyRich514* »_ minus the roof rack and those wheels.









what wheels are those?


----------



## RichyRich514 (Feb 19, 2008)

im not sure i think there just widened steelies that are painted. that was a pic from the previous owner ...i didnt get those wheeels with the car .


----------



## blackmagicgti'06 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (RichyRich514)*

i'll be bringing a widebody MkV gti. come see me at the Konig Wheels Booth


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (blackmagicgti'06)*

Ill be bringing my car....


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (bada bing)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I hope to see a lot of old dubs there...


----------



## bada bing (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif niicceeeee


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (bada bing)*










There she be


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Whatcha Bringin To WF 14? (dubbass33)*

Forgot to set the email alert so i made this post


----------



## supavr6lover (May 7, 2004)

ARGHHH cant wait


----------



## DumpdDirTEEDubZ (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (supavr6lover)*

ill be in this hoopty coupe 16v!!!!


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: (DumpdDirTEEDubZ)*

I'll be there in a B5 Passat!


----------



## gli0416 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: (mrgreek2002)*

This POS will be bringing me there


----------



## vwguy63 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Whatcha Bringin To WF 14? (dubbass33)*

should be there in my wagon!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








[IMG


----------



## OnTheRunDCI (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Whatcha Bringin To WF 14? (vwguy63)*


----------



## ScratchRob13 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Whatcha Bringin To WF 14? (dubbass33)*









unitronic tuned finally


----------



## apavlov (Dec 4, 2005)

What a POS^^^

Probably this if it isn't under the knife then...








AFP 12v VR6, and it was lowered on bilstein/neuspeeds since the photo.


_Modified by apavlov at 6:12 PM 4-23-2008_


----------



## black4motion (Dec 24, 2007)

Ill be there with my 2004 W8 6-spd


----------



## bada bing (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: (black4motion)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## black4motion (Dec 24, 2007)

should I show it?


----------



## bada bing (Feb 28, 2006)

stock?


----------



## black4motion (Dec 24, 2007)

nope, custom exhaust from the headers back, lowered with KYB shocks and H&R springs, K&N Filter, hopefully I'll have 18" ADR M-Sports and maybe a Pioneer D3 by then. Also tinted windows and blacked out tails, lamin-x blue headlights and blank grill...


----------



## bada bing (Feb 28, 2006)

i'd say go for it then. i'm showing my car for the first time this year, if i place then awesome if not then whatever i'll deal with it.. i'm looking to show her in stock but idk where they'll put me yet.


----------



## dubbass33 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (bada bing)*

i might exhibide (right word?) my new car. too "stock" to enter in the show, but i enjoy it enough to show the rest of you.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (dubbass33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbass33* »_i might exhibide (right word?) my new car. too "stock" to enter in the show, but i enjoy it enough to show the rest of you.

right word.. wrong spelling... 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zypheri (Sep 10, 2006)

I get my license back on the 18th. Lucky timing for me. I'll be driving this guy down to englishtown.


----------



## Euro Hooligan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (zypheri)*

this is what im bringin' but it wont look like this by wf


















_Modified by Euro Hooligan at 4:28 PM 5-1-2008_


----------



## KushCruisin (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: (Ace Boogie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ace Boogie* »_bump...what are people bringing?

Easy Women


----------



## Euro Hooligan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (KushCruisin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KushCruisin* »_
Easy Women

good call


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (Euro Hooligan)*

Water bottle full of vodka


----------



## KushCruisin (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_Water bottle full of vodka
 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

JagerBombs !!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (KushCruisin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KushCruisin* »_ 
JagerBombs !!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I'm down either way. Got all lit up and hit the strip.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (vw93to85)*


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: (black4motion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black4motion* »_Ill be there with my 2004 W8 6-spd









SIK, I wish I had the same car!


----------



## 16veurotrash (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: (mrgreek2002)*

Will be hotboxing these cars in the lot.


----------



## KushCruisin (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: (16veurotrash)*

Kush








Oh and


----------



## blackmagicgti'06 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (KushCruisin)*

I'll be bringing widebody belle, she should look something like this.


----------



## .:Dubs (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (blackmagicgti'06)*

should be interesting


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (.ubs)*

just a little somethin' somethin'


----------



## 16veurotrash (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: (KushCruisin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KushCruisin* »_Kush








Oh and


























































yahhhh that kush. pm me maybe we'll all meet up


----------



## r32dub88 (Dec 9, 2007)

Almost stock. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bada bing (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: (r32dub88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r32dub88* »_








Almost stock. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


looks mint http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KillaVR6 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## OnTheRunDCI (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (KillaVR6)*

If I come


----------



## kingofnyc22 (Nov 17, 2005)

I'll bring my s6.


----------



## VeedubJet (Aug 16, 2005)

i was never at waterfest, plannin on comin this year with some other freinds. i got an 04 a4 ultrasport all stock, would you guyz show it or not?


----------



## corradogirly (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (VeedubJet)*

If all goes as planned, i shall bring this one.


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

1.8t junk


----------



## bada bing (Feb 28, 2006)

the every infamous 2.slow


----------



## 99mk3vr6 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (bada bing)*

I'll be driving this


----------



## soncjet (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (99mk3vr6)*

believe it or not... never been to a WF yet... the car has been many times, but i havent.








if all goes well, i should be there in this:


----------



## bada bing (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: (bshertzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bshertzer* »_believe it or not... never been to a WF yet... the car has been many times, but i havent.








if all goes well, i should be there in this:









love, love, loveeeeeee it! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## G-K-R (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (bada bing)*









Im bringing this but it will be on air and new wheels.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Im excited now, I look forward to seeing you guys there. And page 3 pwnage


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Whatcha Bringin To WF 14? (dubbass33)*









built 1.8t holset hx35. 35psi on race gas. i will try to get it tuned in a little more and dynoed before then. its only been running for a week now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EXQUISITE WHIPZ (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Whatcha Bringin To WF 14? (hyperformancevw)*


----------



## EXQUISITE WHIPZ (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Whatcha Bringin To WF 14? (EXQUISITE WHIPZ)*

HOPEFULLY IT MAKES IT !


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Whatcha Bringin To WF 14? (EXQUISITE WHIPZ)*




















_Modified by Chet Ubetcha at 10:51 AM 6-7-2008_


----------



## halfbreeded (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Whatcha Bringin To WF 14? (Chet Ubetcha)*

Looking forward to the cruise there!! First year in the show, hopefully just putting it in the expo...


----------



## dubenvy (Sep 5, 2002)

new wheels bump!


----------



## vwtechx (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (dubenvy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubenvy* »_new wheels bump!









love this car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Whatcha Bringin To WF 14? (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Whatcha Bringin To WF 14? (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*
















other link got screwed up so...


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Whatcha Bringin To WF 14? (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

If all go's as planed i will be their with this. i broke down last year on my way







luckaly it was 2 blocks from home.
im thinking of showing? but i donno.
And yes it will be that low. as long as MJM gets me my package allready
















if not i will be in this...









_Modified by Nexus at 2:53 PM 6-10-2008_

_Modified by Nexus at 2:54 PM 6-10-2008_


_Modified by Nexus at 2:54 PM 6-10-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Whatcha Bringin To WF 14? (Nexus)*

that is one hell of a driveway.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Whatcha Bringin To WF 14? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_that is one hell of a driveway.
 
last winter i pulled in pulled my ebrake and slid back down it








it sucks ... i have no place to work on them . i work on dirt in my back yard








but it dose come in handy when installing exhausts and shift linkage's, if i park in the right spot i have a 1 1/2 ft gap under it


----------



## 18trav (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Whatcha Bringin To WF 14? (halfbreeded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halfbreeded* »_









is that the post office by exton mall? car looks fresh, looking forward to seeing it along with these other beasts down at WF 14


----------



## dubbass33 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Whatcha Bringin To WF 14? (18trav)*

my BL 02 Jetta might be in the expo if I get the hood looking decent by then and some other odds and ends worked out.


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Whatcha Bringin To WF 14? (dubbass33)*

a stock mk4


----------



## halfbreeded (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Whatcha Bringin To WF 14? (18trav)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18trav* »_
is that the post office by exton mall? car looks fresh, looking forward to seeing it along with these other beasts down at WF 14

Yah thats where i took that picture at!! I thought the chrome walls would make a good back drop!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks for the comment and i'm pumped for WF !!


----------



## jeep1688 (May 3, 2008)

The latest mmorpg Age of Conan launched at 27 May,the currency of this game was hard up for the gamers.plenty of sites that deal in the secend market for gamers begin to sell the gold ,Item4u.com announced ,that Age of Conan gold will be addition to the Item4u.com .
age of conan(abbreviated as aoc)is the latest mmorpg to be lanuched by veteran developed funcom.based on the popular novels by robert e.howard,gamers have already started stiring about the game's content,closely emulating the conan novels,down to the graphic violence and content.
the currency of age of conan is gold(referred to as AoC gold)will be the latest addition to the item4u line-up.Item4u have already started to establish their presence within the game and will be providing their customers with access to AoC gold as soon as it becomes available.


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (jeep1688)*


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (jeep1688)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeep1688* »_The latest mmorpg Age of Conan launched at 27 May,the currency of this game was hard up for the gamers.plenty of sites that deal in the secend market for gamers begin to sell the gold ,Item4u.com announced ,that Age of Conan gold will be addition to the Item4u.com .
age of conan(abbreviated as aoc)is the latest mmorpg to be lanuched by veteran developed funcom.based on the popular novels by robert e.howard,gamers have already started stiring about the game's content,closely emulating the conan novels,down to the graphic violence and content.
the currency of age of conan is gold(referred to as AoC gold)will be the latest addition to the item4u line-up.Item4u have already started to establish their presence within the game and will be providing their customers with access to AoC gold as soon as it becomes available.


SPAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

i'll be there with my '01 wolfie, my girlfriend and some friends in their dubs (mk3 TDI, MK4 TDI, MK5 2.0T all jetta's)


----------



## DumpdDirTEEDubZ (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (Teknojnky)*

If i wasnt buyin a Vr passat id so buy a TDI, things are sweet!!!


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

This

rockin a brand new frontmount


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (AnotherReflex)*

I'm bringing this...


----------



## JackieMoon (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (pop&lock)*

if i end up going ill bring this pile


----------



## LedJetta (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (JackieMoon)*

ive got my fingers crossed that im gonna see some hilarious blue tape treatments this year!


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (LedJetta)*

i got red tape


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

im bringin my VR jetta


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (quadcammer32)*

I'll be in this. I'll be looking for some wheels at WF.



























_Modified by FastB7S4 at 10:53 PM 7-12-2008_


----------



## dave13s4 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (FastB7S4)*

I'll be bringing this down the track for a few passes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
****y cellphone pic, but u get the idea.










_Modified by dave13s4 at 10:25 AM 6-25-2008_


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (dave13s4)*

I will be drag racing as well.


----------



## vwspeed5 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (vwspeed5)*

Japanese Domestic Mistake


----------



## djwimbo (Jun 27, 2007)

Here's what I'm bringing. It's a turd, but at least I know it'll get me there.


----------



## vwboratt (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: (djwimbo)*

my 2008 R with some new shoes mam mt1's








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vwboratt at 7:03 PM 6-28-2008_


----------



## ThugginVDub ver.2.0 (Oct 13, 2006)

i'll be there in my beater(for now beater that is)


----------



## wnarace88 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: (ThugginVDub ver.2.0)*


----------



## dinamik2.0 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (wnarace88)*


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

If I can get my hands on my Uncles Press Pass











_Modified by Euro Skank at 6:21 PM 7/5/2008_


----------



## runvsofme07 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (Euro Skank)*

Ill be there in this....








16v digi 2 jetta... currently leaking antifreeze from the waterpump shaft...new water pump goes on this week... WF 14 is gonna be bangin...


----------



## vduber3085 (May 7, 2006)

Be there in this


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (vduber3085)*

sold the MKIV today so now its this 
crappy dealer pic










_Modified by JettaGT8V80 at 10:59 PM 7-12-2008_


----------



## bobisgod (Jun 12, 2008)

mk 1 gti,mk 1 roc


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: (bobisgod)*









on the right


----------



## GTIpiggott (Aug 20, 2007)

If you are comming in the midwest caravan, look for this GTI, with a plaid surpise inside!


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Whatcha Bringin To WF 14? (dubbass33)*


----------



## dumbdubs (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Ace Boogie)*

























Oh My GOD!! SLAPSHOT!!! This is dope and i will be saying hi to you at waterfest!!! Ill be bringing down


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Re: (dumbdubs)*


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Re: (TallaiMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TallaiMan* »_









Your missing a couple of others


----------



## runvsofme07 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Am i gonna see that A4 run the quarter this year?


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

http://www.goapr.com/Audi/news/index.html
APR's WF deals.


----------



## Tekron for president (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (Euro Skank)*


----------



## im no hero x (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (Tekron for president)*

^^ hmm very, very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spoolingti02 (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: (wnarace88)*


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (spoolingti02)*

Sunday AM class-f auto-x. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brothastayzcrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Whatcha Bringin To WF 14? (dubbass33)*

JUST PICKED HER UP MY 1ST 1.8t http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dr. Hermie (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Whatcha Bringin To WF 14? (brothastayzcrisp)*


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Whatcha Bringin To WF 14? (R32_gonnaunpimpzaauto)*

Repping Jersey in our hometurf!!!!


----------



## Coogi (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (Tekron for president)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tekron for president* »_









where will this be showing at?


----------



## andrewnp (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: (Tekron for president)*

misa campo. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm baby.
ill be showin up and maybe buyin a car there.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (bada bing)*

*I'll be bringing this:*








.
..
...
....
.....
*and this:*


----------



## vwguy63 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: (wnarace88)*

i'll be there!! now newly supercharge!!!


----------



## avantstyl (Apr 4, 2007)

gotta love wagons...mine will be there dynoing on sat and racing on sunday
















[URL]http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa87/jbardu87/newshot2.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[I]Modified by avantstyl at 7:22 PM 7-14-2008[/I]


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (avantstyl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *avantstyl* »_gotta love wagons...mine will be there dynoing on sat and racing on sunday

























I love wagons so I had to fix it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DumpdDirTEEDubZ (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (16V-Dub)*

was goin to bring my coupe but sold it and bought this dont know if im making it to WF but ill be at h2oi


----------

